# Workbench with hand cut dovetails, but .....



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The traditional hand tools are shown making the dovetails, BUT he also uses some gigantic power tools, a sliding table saw, a heavy duty hydraulic lift table, a huge radial arm drill press for dog holes. 






Another aspect of this construction shown at 6:44 in, is the dovetail frame that totally surrounds the top, does not allow for expansion and contraction across the width.... :surprise2: 

Maybe one of the traditional woodworking "experts" can explain that feature which seems to conflict with most of the "good practices" known for table top construction.


:vs_cool:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't see a link on this post.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I fixed it!*



gmercer_48083 said:


> I don't see a link on this post.



The user name got some **** for being profane? when I tried to use it in the Title of the thread. Go Figure.


I****ANI. Must be some sort of oriental swear word.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I agree, It may have something to do with air dried wood that generally shrinks/contracts with age. It looks like he has the talent to repair it if it expands enough to explode the dovetails. Nice looking work bench though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The link has disappeared again.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I can still see it ...*



GeorgeC said:


> The link has disappeared again.
> George



try this:
https://youtu.be/JBRrLGn9d2o?t=5


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

He does nice work, but the top is quite thin in my view. But a bench has to suit one's method of work, and I'm sure it works for him.


The top beind being trapped like it is will be a problem if movement occurs.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume you are talking about the dovetails on the ends of the end piece. If that be the case, while the table top is expanding and contracting that particular end piece along the long side will just ride along the dovetail and slide back and forth if the dovetail is not pegged or glued.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Now I get it .......*



woodnthings said:


> The user name got some **** for being profane? when I tried to use it in the Title of the thread. Go Figure.
> 
> 
> I****ANI. Must be some sort of oriental swear word.



There is a banned word within the name. Starts with "s" ends with "t", it's what babies do in their diapers. :crying2:


----------

